# Show off your Rohloff



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

I am the proud owner of a new Rohloff Speedhub.  

Lets see your Rohloff set up:thumbsup: 

Cheers,
BFE


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Why'd you go and complicate such a beautifully elegant simple machine as your SS?

_Just kidding, love the new laser etch, looks sweet!_


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

SCL (single chain line) is what I call it. I can run it SS if I want, but I like the option of gears without the complication of derailleurs, and cassettes.

The internal gearing is sweet. I should have done this years ago.

The laser etching is a very nice touch. If my hub had come with a sticker I would have removed it. I was very happy to see the clean look of the laser etching.



RandyBoy said:


> Why'd you go and complicate such a beautifully elegant simple machine as your SS?
> 
> _Just kidding, love the new laser etch, looks sweet!_


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Makes me wish that Rohloff would /could offer a retro laser etching to my hub. I agree, it's a nice touch, but then for $1400, the laser etching is probably less expensive than consecutive serial numbered stickers made out of house. I used to work for Lumonics Laser. We made laser light writers, both carbon with mask and YAG lasers.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

RandyBoy said:


> Makes me wish that Rohloff would /could offer a retro laser etching to my hub. I agree, it's a nice touch, but then for $1400, the laser etching is probably less expenive than consecutive serial numbered stickers made out of house. I used to work for Lumonics Laser. We made laser light writers, both carbon with mask and YAG lasers.


All their current hubs are laser etched and anodized. No more paint. No more decals.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

The red is damn sexy. According to my LBS the red anodized was not available when I was ordering mine. I was thinking of going Speedhub on my cross/touring bike, which I am doing red hubs on. I have decided to go with Hope Pro II hubs and traditional drivetrain, mostly due to budget.



Speedub.Nate said:


> All their current hubs are laser etched and anodized. No more paint. No more decals.


----------



## mtbikedroid (Jul 1, 2007)

laser etching mmmm ....

I see the hub is red, anodized I assume, and the lettering is silver (base metal?)

so could someone explain, you anodize it first and then burn off the anodizing to show the silver base metal? so is the base metal then coated, tia


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

mtbikedroid said:


> laser etching mmmm ....
> 
> I see the hub is red, anodized I assume, and the lettering is silver (base metal?)
> 
> so could someone explain, you anodize it first and then burn off the anodizing to show the silver base metal? so is the base metal then coated, tia


I believe the laser only "bleaches" they dye contained in the anodization. It removes the color, but does not reverse or remove the anodization layer.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

BIGfatED said:


> The red is damn sexy. According to my LBS the red anodized was not available when I was ordering mine. I was thinking of going Speedhub on my cross/touring bike, which I am doing red hubs on. I have decided to go with Hope Pro II hubs and traditional drivetrain, mostly due to budget.


I agree... to a point.

In the end, the hub gets covered with a thin layer of oil and then is covered in dirt. You never see it, and when you do, it's tinted brown.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't think that's quite the case for anodizing, how do you laser write on clear, silver color, which is jut polished aluminum, when there is no anodize on the natural color? Laser writing applys so much heat in a pin point position that it alters the natural finish of the surface. What ever finish there is gets changed.

You should be able to get the clear hubs and the black anodized hubs retro lazer engraved after the sticker was removed. I don't know what the results would be if you tried to laser write on the powder coat red models. Neil did a video for Rohloff on MTBR at Interbike 2007 and mixed some things up on "anodize on the color coat" when he meant laser etch on the color coat, I believe. You either pick one finish, anodize, or color coat. Laser etching is a separate step.

BTW, I was at one time employed by Lumonics Lasers where we made YAG Light Writers as well as masked CO2 lasers for marking. Motorola was one of our largest customers with their chips getting permanently laser etched with part numbers.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*Here is a couple of my bikes, true north cross bike and spot Ti*

2008 true north cross bike, midge dirt drops, rohloff hub, mittelmeyer drop bar shifter.
2006 spot ti mtb


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

I need to get some fresh pictures, this was just after I got the Rohloff and needed to get a 203mm adapter for the Galfer Wavy disc. Bionicon showing it's Teutonic Heritage in the suspension and wheel package. Front hub is Magura/ DT Swiss Freeride, rear is Rohloff.










The heart and soul of a Rohloff.










DawgBone set up.










My other bike in the backround, 80 mpg.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Vernon VernDog,
I dig the bikes. Please fill me in on the shifting mechanism on your cross bike. Where did you get it and/or how did you get the shifter on the bars. Can that be put on a traditional drop bar? If not I might have to go dirt drops for my cross set up. 

I was going to go with a traditional drivetrain for my cross set up, but I dig the fact that you have put the shifter on the bar. Very cool!!

BFE


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> All their current hubs are laser etched and anodized. No more paint. No more decals.


Anodized, cool, welcome to the 21st century! I mean 20th century. The 1920's anyway .


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

The shifter is from mittelmeyer.de a german firm, I had sent from germany to canada, took about 10 days(fast!)

anyways, works really good, very much the same as the rohloff shifter, exept, for the shifter barrel is larger and made out of aluminum with a much larger bore to fit over the bends in a drop bar, I was going to use a salsa bell lap bar, but with the 31.8 oversize clamp the shifter was sorta cramped for space, will work on a 26.0 drop bar, and also the one one midge dirt drop too.


----------



## bstiff (Jul 21, 2004)

Did you run the Bionicon with a derailleur gear train, or did you jump straight to the "Superman of the Future" title by buying a Bionicon and putting the Rohloff on it? Do you notice a substantial difference in suspension performance with the Rohloff as compared to a freehub/cassette derailleur? Does the Rohloff work well with the suspension?

For something completely different, what's the stack of tires for?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

*Big Dummy w/ Rohloff*










This is my Big Dummy with Rohloff. Unfortunately the Xtracycle bags cover up all the Rohloff bits...:nono:










Here is the hub [w/o chain] when I was cleaning it after a bike tour up in the Yukon. No matter how muddy things got the Rohloff performed exactly the same - sweet...:thumbsup:










The Big Dummy on tour.










Another tour.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Sweet! Gotta love the Big Dummy. Keep rolling.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

bstiff said:


> Did you run the Bionicon with a derailleur gear train, or did you jump straight to the "Superman of the Future" title by buying a Bionicon and putting the Rohloff on it? Do you notice a substantial difference in suspension performance with the Rohloff as compared to a freehub/cassette derailleur? Does the Rohloff work well with the suspension?


I went from a derailled Gary Fisher HiFi 29 to a Rohloff drivetrain. I didn't really notice much difference in the suspension performance. I don't doubt that it does affect the performance but I think it's rather subtle and can easily be compensated for by adjusting your shock. Rohloff works great with suspension. Just add a chain tensioner.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

bstiff said:


> Did you run the Bionicon with a derailleur gear train, or did you jump straight to the "Superman of the Future" title by buying a Bionicon and putting the Rohloff on it? Do you notice a substantial difference in suspension performance with the Rohloff as compared to a freehub/cassette derailleur? Does the Rohloff work well with the suspension?
> 
> For something completely different, what's the stack of tires for?


I did short amount of time with the rear of the bike being a derailleur, as I had a DT Swiss 440 Freeride wheelset already, but about a month after I got the bike, I was looking for a Rohloff. Took a few weeks to find one that was a newer private party sale.

For my style of riding, which is climbing mostly fire roads then taking single tracks down, with out a lot of jumping involved, I don't notice the difference in the suspension or notice the unsprung weigh increase, but then, I recreate, I don't race.










About the only thing I did notice was the weight the bike gained when lifting it into the trailer hitch wheel mount bike rack I have. It seems to do just fine, the gears in 3,5,6 and 7 seem to take a long time to wear in, I can feel the pedals "humming" due to the planetary gears whirling around inside there. I just did the oil in the gearbox, flushed and replaced it with the Rohloff kit, and that seems to have made no difference. It goes downhill just fine too.










But absolutely, where I ride, and going through canyon bottoms and creek beds, be they wet or dry... nothing gets you up and out with a twist of the gear shifter and cleaning the climbs like a Rohloff. It's superior on all shifting aspects to any derailleur out there for this type of application... clean, dry, sealed, instant shifts and pick of gears, shift it 3 4 5 gears at a time while you pause momentarily on the pedals, you never get caught off guard like you would with a derailleur.










Stack of tires... 4 new 185- 60-H14's, when the car I have should run on 195-60-14's. I'll burn them up on the rear of my car some day.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

*My 1FG Rohloff'ed*

3 years now of riding, I only changed the cables and the oil.

-I run 36/16
-I modded the back with "noodles" to avoid twisted cable run
-With the Hope Mono Mini , I don't need a Speedbone


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

fokof said:


> 3 years now of riding, I only changed the cables and the oil.
> 
> -I run 36/16
> -I modded the back with "noodles" to avoid twisted cable run
> -With the Hope Mono Mini , I don't need a Speedbone


Cool, clean set up. thanks for posting


----------



## nicolap99 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nicolai Helius CC


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

My 2008 Cannondale Bad Boy Rohloff, with a few mods to make it perfect


----------



## aaron37 (Sep 28, 2005)

Heres my beast


----------



## ahilliard (Apr 2, 2009)

My Cross Rohloff. (shifter cables not included, yet)


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

billysan said:


> My 2008 Cannondale Bad Boy Rohloff, with a few mods to make it perfect


the frame looks diffrent than the other bad boys ive seen.....SWEET BIKE!!


----------

